# Miter Saw Station



## Jim_677 (Aug 22, 2014)

Getting ready to build a miter saw station. I've never had one before so I was hoping you all might post some pics of your setup so I could borrow them.

Thanks


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I used 8020 aluminum for the rails. Got them on eBay very cheap. Made the stop from more 8020. Flip stop with a tape measure is the only way to go. If not set it on two saw horses and cut away.









This on is too long but it does break down into three sections.











The flip is mahogany. I've got $10 in it.

Al


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice Al and similar to mine though a bit longer.For my stops I planed some hard maple down to 1/4" and glued three pieces to gether with opposing grain directions.I try not to bump them hard but you never know.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I just have a two car garage. I can't do nothing like that in there I wish I could!

Eric


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mako1 said:


> Very nice Al and similar to mine though a bit longer.For my stops I planed some hard maple down to 1/4" and glued three pieces to gether with opposing grain directions.I try not to bump them hard but you never know.


I screwed the pooch on this one. My neighbor was yapping about cutting crown and how much length I would need. And I pushed it out as far as I could. I should have made it about 3' shorter on both ends. But I can break it down to travel in about a minute and a half.

Ya ya easy on the bump. My stop is rock solid because it holds metal to metal but The flip needs to be babied so I can trust it.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Anguspapa said:


> I just have a two car garage. I can't do nothing like that in there I wish I could!
> 
> Eric


If I didn't get the saw for free. I would still be cross cutting everything on the table saw. I survived without a scoop saw for 20 years.

Al


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

I too work out of a garage (that I actually park in) so everything has to be mobile. I recently built something similar to the picture below, taken from google. The plans were from Woodworkers Journal June 2010 issue called the Ultimate Miter Station. 

It was big enough to handle longer pieces and has storage space for other tools. The whole thing sits on casters so that I can roll it out/away as needed.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

cmm314 said:


> I too work out of a garage (that I actually park in) so everything has to be mobile. I recently built something similar to the picture below, taken from google. The plans were from Woodworkers Journal June 2010 issue called the Ultimate Miter Station.
> 
> It was big enough to handle longer pieces and has storage space for other tools. The whole thing sits on casters so that I can roll it out/away as needed.


Man that's a nice set up. Well thought out and built.

Al


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I attached mine to the wall high enough to get my car under,2 car garage with 2 cars that are parked in at all times. It has worked out great for me


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

it could be the camera angle MOJO..but it looks a bit hard to get in and out of the car? lol


----------



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quite simple and small... it works.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 26, 2011)

troyd1976 said:


> it could be the camera angle MOJO..but it looks a bit hard to get in and out of the car? lol


LOL, yes that picture was taken when the car was motorless and I was working on it. I would push the car in and out at the time. Its now finished and I do not back it in. Garage was also very messy as well.My rig is not nice looking set up but it has saved me a lot of time, every other tool I use has to be pulled out to do so.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I built this one from popular woodworking magazine. You can search for the ultimate miter saw stand and get the the PDF drawings and assembly. works well for me.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

I built mine last winter. The plan is to add fold down wings and dust collection, but even as it stands now, I find it quite useful. Of course like everything I build for my shop, there has to be lots of storage space, and it has to be on wheels. The drawers are 5/8" melamine, the two big bottom drawers are on full extension slides. The rest of the project is Douglas fir plywood with solid wood edge treatment. Sorry about the mess in the background.


----------

